# Alpina B10 3.2 Estoril Blue - Swissvax



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Apparently One of only a handful of manual 3.2's. (most are the Alpina Swichtronic Auto's)

In nice general condition, this colour from BMW's individual programme really suiting the e39's bodyshape.

lots of snow still on the ground here, but the ambient temp was a few degrees above zero, so no frozen washing! Normal wash process, After Washing the wheels and arches, all the shuts and engine bay were done, then the badges nook and crannies, grills, filler cap etc were prewashed, then after the body was pre rinsed, the car was snowfoamed and left to dwell for 5-10 mins.

Snowfoaming in the snow!










Vehicle was then rinsed and washed with an SV washpudel and the 2 Bucket method. Then Dried with one of my uber plush drying towels, clayed and inspected.. The paint depths were a little low on the car as a whole, rarely getting over 100 microns generally, showing the car had probably been polished before. So a softly softly approach with Megs 205 was used, preferring to use multiple passes and remeasure rather than use a more harsh combination of polish.

Boot 50/50:










And defect free:










Rear 3/4 before:










and after:



















Passenger wing 50/50:










And some bonnet 50/50's:




























Treading very carefully around the Aplina Stripes, tjhey were polished by hand with Cleaner Fluid.

Before: look at all the polish residue around the graphics!










And after.. looking sharper now!










Onyx was the wax of choice this time, applied after prepping the paint with cleaner fluid by hand. While it cured, I got on with the windows.. interior.. wheels/ tyres etc. Also using cleaner fluid and Swissvax's dedicated wood trim wax by hand on the Alpina veneer:










Polished off:



















The engine bay was also dressed:




























Onyx then polished off to leave the final After shots:






















































































































And the final Arty shot:










For me, another enjoyable detail on a rare car - Especially so as I do like my BM's :thumb:

Any questions or comments welcomed!

James.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lovely car. Great work!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks amazing mate, and a manual:argie:


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

Stunner...looking yummy..


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

sweet one of the best looking E39's I have seen for a while :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

:argie: fantastic work as normal


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Great job mate!

Looks like it has come up a treat 

No matter how much I look at those wood inserts in a BMW I just don't like them. I am glad that I have brushed aluminium in my E39.


----------



## Fabien (Dec 16, 2009)

Great results with the Onyx :thumb:

I particullary appreciate the interior treat wood.

Good Job


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Always like the Alpinas has to be an auto though for me defeats the point.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice inded. The car seemed to be in quite good condition to start, but you can still see the improvement in the colour, especially in the bonnet 50/50 shots.

Nice.

Chris


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice James, you're a nutter washing outside in this weather :lol: - but I'm sure needsmust and all that....

Was Onyx a customer wax choice or your own ?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

ads2k said:


> Very nice James, you're a nutter washing outside in this weather :lol: - but I'm sure needsmust and all that....
> 
> Was Onyx a customer wax choice or your own ?


Thanks Adam, it's warmer than it looks.. honest! (40 litres of warm water helps!)

Onyx is the standard wax I use for SV details. Upgrades to the rest of the SV range are available, but were not chosen this time..


----------



## fiend (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks awesome! Can I ask, how did you remove the polish residue around the graphics?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

fiend said:


> Looks awesome! Can I ask, how did you remove the polish residue around the graphics?


SV cleaner fluid on an applicator pad - with care!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely work on a stunning car


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great job!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Excellent work! What pad did you use?:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Lovely car there, I do like the Alpina graphics.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Lovely car!!


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Fantastic work, I like the improvement around the graphics must have been fiddly.


----------



## brett.b10 (Mar 24, 2006)

lovely job , just a small point there were 50 B10 . 3.2s bought into the UK, all of which were manual, the switchtronic box only came midway through the lifecycle of the 3.3 , my car (3.2 )is no 62 of 190 cars made in total.


----------



## silencer1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Very good job! My compliment!!!!!


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

This is a rare beast! Remember seeing one in an old BMW mag a while back. Estoril blue has to be one of the best colours ever...E46 M3 in estoril blue. UMMMMMM!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful work James !


----------



## wafik (May 21, 2009)

Love the Alpinas!! You did an awesome job...car looks amazing!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent work, love the colour!


----------



## fiend (Nov 29, 2009)

Ti22 said:


> SV cleaner fluid on an applicator pad - with care!


Thanks! Will try that.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Superb work, great car


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice and thorough job on a very well balanced motor in terms of performance, handling and costs especially nowadays if you can find a good one manual or auto although the switchtronic is certainly one of the better early attempts.

Just FYI, the colour is Alpina's own shade of blue along with their very special green colour (my fave) and I don't think is actually available on a non-Alpina car even through the individual program.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice work - changed the colour with the correction work, beautiful deep blue now. :thumb:


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful detail


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## brett.b10 (Mar 24, 2006)

alanshr wrote "Just FYI, the colour is Alpina's own shade of blue along with their very special green colour (my fave) and I don't think is actually available on a non-Alpina car even through the individual program"

the car in this post is estoril blue which is a bmw individual colour , the Alpina specific colour is Alpina Blue , sorry to nit pick

still a wonderfull correction though well done again


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Gorgeous car! :argie: Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Beautiful work James:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work and some nice pics :thumb:


----------



## le bachelor (Oct 4, 2008)

O.M.G :doublesho

beautiful ALPINA :thumb:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice work, nice motor. nice


----------



## MEg-LitU (Sep 26, 2008)

WOW on that!! I enjoyed the results on those wood trims :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Top job as always James. That engine looks awesome.

Sort your Sig out ;-)


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheers Matt!

Sig Hiccup sorted now.


----------



## chrislux (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't see the pictures , do I have to do something to get it working ??


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

It's my photobucket account buddy.

You can see the car in the gallery on my website. www.ti22.co.uk

Cheers!

James.


----------

